# New Salamander help



## crail4 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi i've just bought a terrestrial salamander it is jet black with lots of grey spots on its underside. i thought it was a metamorphisised axolotl but iv'e kept normal axies before and doesnt seem to look like one.
what substrate is best?
how big should the waterbowl be?
how much food a week?
is a 2ft tank ok?
and some general advise would be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## crail4 (Aug 13, 2011)

how can they make a juvenile of an animal legal and the adult metamorph illegal?
i know most axolotls don't naturally morph but there has been a fair amount of incidents where they have.


----------



## crail4 (Aug 13, 2011)

cheers


----------



## Australis (Aug 13, 2011)

You can trying looking at "tiger salamander" care-sheets.. 



> i thought it was a metamorphisised axolotl but iv'e kept normal axies before and doesnt seem to look like one.



Of course it doesn't look a normal axolotl if its morphed, that is the whole point everything changes, even the positioning of its eyes.

An Axolotl is what a tadpole is to a frog.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Aug 13, 2011)

I used to buy them from a place in NSW and sell them. They were morphed Axolotil and I never had never heard of them being illegal!
Paul

I hope I haven't just dobbed myself in!


----------



## crail4 (Aug 13, 2011)

cheers i know axolotls are larval salamanders but it looks somewhat more like an ambystoma californese of tigirinum i was just wondering i'll try post a pic


----------



## Australis (Aug 13, 2011)

crail4 said:


> cheers i know axolotls are larval salamanders but it looks somewhat more like an ambystoma californese of tigirinum i was just wondering i'll try post a pic



Thats alright i know what you mean, i only recently saw some "salamanders" in a pet shop... and they do look so different to axolotls. The Tiger Salamander i referred to was _Ambystoma tigrinum_, it apparently has similar enough care needs to cover the care of morphed axos.

This link might help you: Axolotls - Metamorphosed & Tiger Salamanders


----------



## viciousred (Aug 18, 2011)

I've very recently seen one for sale in Blacktown. Black with yellow spots in a pet shop, I thought they were illigal too....


----------



## python_dan89 (Aug 18, 2011)

There is 2 at my local reptile shop havnt herd of them being illigal


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 18, 2011)

They are, so if you want to keep them, ask the mods to delete this entire thread.


----------

